# Making An Old Rabbit Comfortable..



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Unfortunatly my Bebe has been off yday and today. Shes not eating and not going to the toilet (apart from a nibble of brocolli and having a wee). Shes been sleeping alot and wants to huddle in corners and sleep and i even found her asleep in her litter tray, bless her .

This is really strange for Bebe so shes been to the vet this evening. They saw nothing wrong with her. Shes had some anti-biotics incase there is something they missed. I also have liquid food to give her if shes not eating..... shes not been eating and cant be tempted by a carrot  so i have given her a little liquid food. I am going to check on her again before bed.

But unfortunatly the vet said its probs down to old age (shes almost 6 now). We rescued her when she was 3 and ive always said shes been here for her retirement.

I think Bebe will being crossing the bridge in the next few days if she doesnt start eating on her own. Shes sleeping alot and i think she will be falling asleep forever soon. I dont think she will be awake to go to the vet on friday 

Anyway... im wanting to make her as comfortable as possible, im about to fill her cage with fleece blankets and put a snuggle bed in with a hot water bottle and shes got lots of veg and carrots to tempt her.

Is there anything else i can be doing to help her? :crying: x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she could easily live til she was 10 -12. 

did the vet give her any pain meds? this is what she needs to start eating and there is also a drug to get their guts working again. not eating in rabbits is very serious


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> she could easily live til she was 10 -12.
> 
> did the vet give her any pain meds? this is what she needs to start eating and there is also a drug to get their guts working again. not eating in rabbits is very serious


i no :crying:
He gave her an injection, but shes not in any pain i dont think. Shes just sleeping all the time now. So i think thats the sign. Shes having special liquid food to keep her gut working. Ive given her abit but im leaving her to rest for a couple hours then im going to give her some more before bed. :crying: x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg not little Bebe, she is so cute and friendly, sorry Im not helping much hun, I hope she can pull through from this, when I was a kid we had a rabbit that I found as a full grown adult and we had him for 11 more years so hopefully this is just a blip but she needs to get eating and gaining strength, give her a gentle little stroke from me and I really hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg not little Bebe, she is so cute and friendly, sorry Im not helping much hun, I hope she can pull through from this, when I was a kid we had a rabbit that I found as a full grown adult and we had him for 11 more years so hopefully this is just a blip but she needs to get eating and gaining strength, give her a gentle little stroke from me and I really hope she recovers soon.


Thank you :crying: The vet thinks its old age. Shes not eating her carrot which is unheard of with Bebe. So there defo something wrong :crying: Im so upset i keep crying when i post  x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't give up on her. Try to think positive, animals pick up on how we feel so thinking she's not going to be around much longer will have a negative effect on her. Keep giving her the liquid food and syringe small amounts of water as well if she's not drinking. Try a little baby food to tempt her, the Hipp veggie medely works really well with my lot when they feel under the weather, just make sure theres no egg, milk or meat in it. 

Is your vet good with rabbits or is he/she a general dog and cat vet? It may be worth getting a second opinion from a rabbit vet and I would have definately said to give her pain meds (metacam) because rabbits hide pain so well and the first sign of pain is actually sitting hunched up in a corner.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I know this is so upsetting you need to try and get some food in her at least every few hours. the recovery food is meant to be good but you can also try pineapple juice which has some enzymes to help break down food and blockages, some strong smelling herbs like mint and even rocket was helpful when my Miffy stoped eating. you can also try carrot juice if there a fave of hers.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Don't give up on her. Try to think positive, animals pick up on how we feel so thinking she's not going to be around much longer will have a negative effect on her. Keep giving her the liquid food and syringe small amounts of water as well if she's not drinking. Try a little baby food to tempt her, the Hipp veggie medely works really well with my lot when they feel under the weather, just make sure theres no egg, milk or meat in it.
> 
> Is your vet good with rabbits or is he/she a general dog and cat vet? It may be worth getting a second opinion from a rabbit vet and I would have definately said to give her pain meds (metacam) because rabbits hide pain so well and the first sign of pain is actually sitting hunched up in a corner.





emzybabe said:


> I know this is so upsetting you need to try and get some food in her at least every few hours. the recovery food is meant to be good but you can also try pineapple juice which has some enzymes to help break down food and blockages, some strong smelling herbs like mint and even rocket was helpful when my Miffy stoped eating. you can also try carrot juice if there a fave of hers.


Thanks guys, im so upset atm so im just letting her rest after shes been fussed so much at the vet. I think the guy is a rabbit vet im not sure. The vet we go to specialises in a varity of animals. My head feels like its about to explode atm  My dogs been poorly, my budgie died a couple weeks ago and now Bebes feeling poorly :crying:

Ill give her lots of that recovery food and water tonight. Im hoping shes going to nibble a carrot soon but its not looking good  Shes a rescue and wasnt 100% when we got her (at 3yrs old) x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Aawww, Hope she'll be ok? xx
A few years ago My beloved rabbit Oliver had a massive stroke aged 6, he couldn't walk or eat, My vet gave him injections and special food and I had to wash him daily as he was lying in his wee because he couldn't get up...3 weeks we persevered and finally he made it! He was 'wobbly' for quite a while tho, and then went on to live for another 2 years...there's always hope, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Aawww, Hope she'll be ok? xx
> A few years ago My beloved rabbit Oliver had a massive stroke aged 6, he couldn't walk or eat, My vet gave him injections and special food and I had to wash him daily as he was lying in his wee because he couldn't get up...3 weeks we persevered and finally he made it! He was 'wobbly' for quite a while tho, and then went on to live for another 2 years...there's always hope, xxxxxxxxxx


Thank you :crying:
Well done for supporting ur bunny  Ur a brilliant owner!

Im hoping after abit of rest she will eat her carrot on her own. I wont give up on her. But i think she does need afew hours of rest before shes fed again x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thank you :crying:
> Well done for supporting ur bunny  Ur a brilliant owner!
> 
> Im hoping after abit of rest she will eat her carrot on her own. I wont give up on her. But i think she does need afew hours of rest before shes fed again x


Thank you xxx ,but, Not always a brilliant owner I'm ashamed to admit  
Long, long before I had Oliver, I had a bunny die of fly strike, I'd never heard of it, I didn't know anything about it, didn't even know poor BunnyBee had it (She was 8yrs also):crying::crying::crying:

Have you tried 'peeling' the carrot and just putting some of the peelings in front of her? It *might* just seem a little more tempting than a full carrot?? xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm sorry she's not well. I will be keeping her in my thoughts. Maybe some carrot strips would be a good idea.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Thank you xxx ,but, Not always a brilliant owner I'm ashamed to admit
> Long, long before I had Oliver, I had a bunny die of fly strike, I'd never heard of it, I didn't know anything about it, didn't even know poor BunnyBee had it (She was 8yrs also):crying::crying::crying:
> 
> Have you tried 'peeling' the carrot and just putting some of the peelings in front of her? It *might* just seem a little more tempting than a full carrot?? xxx


Thats not ur fault, you didnt know. The best owners learn and make sure never to make the mistake again. 

Ive just fed her some recovery and shes only taking little sips. Ive given her some water through syringe too. When she was in her cage i pressed the water bottle feedy bit and got abit of water out and she came over and had a sip herself too  Just little bits but better then nothing right? 

Ive given her a cuddle and made sure any dribbles are cleaned up around her face and put her bed in with her snuggle pad and fleecy blanket down. Im going to put her to bed now and get up in the morning and hopefully she might have done a poo. Im going to feed her again in the morning and then every few hrs after to make sure shes got something in her 

Does that sound alrite? x

EDIT: Ive just chopped her carrot up abit but do u think i should do it in small pieces? x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sending positive vibes!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thats not ur fault, you didnt know. The best owners learn and make sure never to make the mistake again.
> 
> Ive just fed her some recovery and shes only taking little sips. Ive given her some water through syringe too. When she was in her cage i pressed the water bottle feedy bit and got abit of water out and she came over and had a sip herself too  Just little bits but better then nothing right?
> 
> ...


Thanks again xxxxxxxxx

I think you should do tiny bits for her, and, as for the water drinking deffo better than nothing xx and she came over for it so that's good too!

I sending her my love and hope she's much better in the morning.
I have everything crossed for you and her xxxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks 

Im hoping after a long undisturbed rest, she might feel better  Shes got abit of something in her tummy now which is better then nothing  Shes had about 5 syringes and then began to fuss, so i thought it best to give a syringe of water and put her to bed.

Ill get up early tomorrow and feed her again, then wait a couple hours and do it again etc until i see her eating on her own  x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Try a bit of warm porridge too made with water not milk. The smell of the warm porridge may tempt her a bit and it will be nice and easy to eat. Maybe boil a bit of carrot and mash it up, again the smell may be more tempting when its warm but don't give it to her too hot. 

I'll be thinking of you, keep us updated on how she's doing. Will think of more food ideas to encourage her.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Try a bit of warm porridge too made with water not milk. The smell of the warm porridge may tempt her a bit and it will be nice and easy to eat. Maybe boil a bit of carrot and mash it up, again the smell may be more tempting when its warm but don't give it to her too hot.
> 
> I'll be thinking of you, keep us updated on how she's doing. Will think of more food ideas to encourage her.


Thank you 
I think shes been fussed enough today so ill give her some for breakfast as soon as i get up  Im off to bed now as im so tired from today  Ill keep you all up to date and please do keep the ideas coming  night xx


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I never put the computer on before I go to work, but I had to today....
How is Bebe? I hope she's picked up? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi hun sorry i never read this last night.
I hope Bebe is better today and picks up very soon x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone,

I stayed up abit with her last night until just before 1am, to make sure she was happily asleep before i left her. She was very happy but hadnt eaten on her own. I woke up this morning and was about to prepare her recovery food when i looked in her cage and found the big bit of broccolli i had left her had disappear... the pieces of carrot had disappeared and some spiniach had gone  The other carrot i had left her has been nibbled and when i said hello to her she was very pleased to see me and even sat and ate abit of hay (just to show off).

Shes also had poos lots and lots of poos like a normal rabbit at the bottom of her cage 

Ive let her out and she has just been jumping around in her room and is now settling down for a nap  Fingers Crossed she stays a happy rabbit x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> I stayed up abit with her last night until just before 1am, to make sure she was happily asleep before i left her. She was very happy but hadnt eaten on her own. I woke up this morning and was about to prepare her recovery food when i looked in her cage and found the big bit of broccolli i had left her had disappear... the pieces of carrot had disappeared and some spiniach had gone  The other carrot i had left her has been nibbled and when i said hello to her she was very pleased to see me and even sat and ate abit of hay (just to show off).
> 
> ...


Brilliant news! maybe she just had an under the weather day x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

frags said:


> Brilliant news! maybe she just had an under the weather day x


Im hoping thats the case. But im going to keep an eye on her. The injection the vet gave her yesterday worked wonders! The vet also said that her weights not too bad, which is great as shes lost some weight since xmas  (at least one of us has ) x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats great news. See all the worrying for nothing .


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Thats great news. See all the worrying for nothing .


I no :blush: but she wasnt herself for about 2 days which was very worrying  Im so glad she didnt need anymore of the recovery food this morning! Im going to keep an eye on her and she has a check up tomorrow so well c how she goes  x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> I stayed up abit with her last night until just before 1am, to make sure she was happily asleep before i left her. She was very happy but hadnt eaten on her own. I woke up this morning and was about to prepare her recovery food when i looked in her cage and found the big bit of broccolli i had left her had disappear... the pieces of carrot had disappeared and some spiniach had gone  The other carrot i had left her has been nibbled and when i said hello to her she was very pleased to see me and even sat and ate abit of hay (just to show off).
> 
> ...


Yeah!!!! That's made my day!! 

I'm so glad I can un-cross my fingers, toes, and eyes now 
I'm very happy for you both xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you  Shes still happy atm, and im just about to make her some tea. Hopefully she will be ok tomorrow and her check up will go well  x


----------

